

Was Van Gogh's 'Starry Night' Inspired by a Scientific Drawing? - samclemens
http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-01-29/was-van-goghs-starry-night-inspired-scientific-drawing

======
JoeAltmaier
No way to tell. Just because both are swirls, is it warranted to make the
connection?

